# Help Identifying Makers Mark on Classical Composers Figure



## Jlybean1 (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi Everyone!! New member, not sure I am posting this in the correct forum. 
I have several of these figurines that stand 4” tall and are referred to as The Immortals. I found tons of info online about the ones made by other companies and ones that are chalk ware. 
However, these are marked RA and made of a type of compressed salt and look glittery. I have been searching for over 8 hours just today and I don’t know what RA means and therefor can not find comparables or a value on them. I have Schubert, Haydn, Strauss, Mozart and Bach. If anyone can share any info on this, I would greatly appreciate your help!! Thank you so much!


----------

